# It is a new chapter....



## Ellen Marie (Jun 6, 2020)

Well, this is my first day on the forum, and this really looks like a good place to start.  I've been down lately, and they say that keeping a journal is a good thing.... soooo... here goes. 

I live alone, but I have two children, both live in different states.  That means that the grandchildren live in different states than I do.  And, I miss them.  I miss seeing then.  With the pandemic, my children said they would not be visiting, and they didn't... I was in isolation for 13 days, and the loneliness was getting to me.  Anyway, now this week I learned that because baseball/softball was canceled for two months, one set of grands will now be practicing and having games and tournaments until mid-July.  And grandparents aren't allowed to come to practices or games, just parents and sibling.   That means that while in the previous three summers, I had grandkids visiting for a large portion of the summer.... Now, it will be weeks of aloneness again.  

I guess that is why I am down.  

That, and my second child has taken in a foster child, which is a nephew from the other side of the family.  The foster child is very needy, his mother is a drug addict and he was neglected a lot.  This child is so disobedient.  My family wants me to take all three kids at one time and keep them for days, but with that extra needy child, I just can't.  

So, I face a summer where I will be alone much more than in the past three summers.   That is why I was looking for something to use some of my time, get to know some people, and not to feel so left behind by my family because it really isn't anyone's fault.  

If you see me on the forum, say,  "Hi!"   I would be an encouragement.


----------



## Devi (Jun 6, 2020)

Sorry that's happening -- and welcome to the forums!


----------



## Matrix (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi Ellen, sorry you feel lonely. Visit often, you get the company.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

welcome to the forums Ellen {hugs}


----------



## Wren (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi Ellen, you’ve come to the right place, you will find friends and support here, lighthearted fun too !  come and join in the Word Games


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> If you see me on the forum, say, "Hi!" I would be an encouragement.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi Ellen...

Nice to meet you,  welcome from London... .. come on in and join in any thread which takes your fancy


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 7, 2020)

Saying hi and welcome from NJ.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 7, 2020)

Welcome Ellen from Pappy in:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 7, 2020)

Welcome with open arms, Ellen  You've come to the right place for good company.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## gennie (Jun 7, 2020)

Having something to look forward to helps me when I'm feeling low.  Plan something nice for yourself for next weekend.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi!  Live alone too. Two kids thousands of miles away too.  
You're gonna love it here!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2020)

Nice to meet you, Ellen Marie, and welcome!

What you explained is easy to understand, and would easily cause a person to feel all the more alone and sad.
It's Very challenging to find positives, sometimes, and to focus on those.

Glad you decided to give writing a try, and to join in with us on this forum.
I hope you'll enjoy many interactions with us, here!


----------



## Ceege (Jun 7, 2020)

Welcome.  Let us be an escape and a source of encouragement and a little company for you.  I know that several of us are going through this alone.  I am also.  My husband passed away in April and except for phone calls with family and friends I've been on my own.  Thank goodness for all those DVDs I've collected over the years to fill in some of those empty hours.   And spring cleaning?.......All my closets and drawers are neater and cleaner than they've ever been. But, I'm getting through this. I just take it day by day. So, just drop in whenever you want.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm on the roller coaster.... and it is going up the rail....

One set of grandkids visited this week.... swimming at the lake for two days... paddle boats, watermelon and lots of chips to munch... very good days... followed by a day visit to the other grandkids... and a trip to Chunky Cheese.  

It was a great few days... but now... after a dose of grandkids... it is be weeks before I see them again.  

But, I'm on the mountaintop right now... 

One negative thought.... I could not believe the prices for Chunky Cheese... suck air.... I guess with everything now in covid country... all prices will be going up.  They did check everyone for temperatures, which was a good thing...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello and welcome from New Jersey. My grand kids are only 5 hours away but I haven't seen them in 6 months. I know how you feel.


----------



## twinkles (Jun 15, 2020)

welcome ellen


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jun 29, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Welcome Ellen from Pappy in:
> 
> View attachment 108659


I hope you are staying safe.... and not among the 140,000 infected.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jun 29, 2020)

I think about the spiritual aspect of being on the mountaintop, you know, the victory dance.... and then I think about being in the valley, which, that is where all the fertilizer is.... and where we grow.... 

Well, I like the mountaintop better than the valley.   As I said, life is a roller coaster ride.   I am on top of the rails this week.  I had visitors all weekend, and Wednesday, I am making a trip to Tennessee to see the grandkids.... to anyone reading.... Wednesday is my birthday.  My granddaughter, who is eleven, is making me a birthday cake.   I am reciprocating by taking her out and we are getting our nails done.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2020)

I joined recently for the very same reason, I was quite lonely.  It helps to come in to this site and contribute, read and smile.  Welcome!


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jun 29, 2020)

I have always, for the past 30+ years, had some type of garden.  

As the family grew up and moved on, the garden has grown smaller and smaller.  I now have three raised beds for vegetables and about 40 feet along a fence where I grow blackberries, a grapevine, pumpkins and squash.  But this year, I am squeezing all the seeds and plants I can get into those raised beds.  

I'm getting a new canner.   I have limited my canning because I could only cold pack jars.  I canned tomatoes and green beans, even though they say now that green beans should be pressure canned.   Well after all these years, I ordered a pressure canner, and I am going to be canning everything in the future--soups, meats, all vegetables, etc.... I will try it all.  I also have a humongous (is that a word) freezer that belonged to my mother.   She bought it used more than 35 years ago.... the thing still runs.  But, when it dies, I'm getting a much smaller version, and I will can more items that would have gone in the freezer.    In the meantime, that freezer is always about two-thirds full.  

My sister grows a large garden.... and she shares her extra with me.   So, this year, she planted 60+ tomato plants, and I planted 18.   I think we will be canning lots of tomato products.   Mrs. Wages is my friend.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jul 5, 2020)

The Fourth of July was an "alone" holiday.   But, I spent it with friends at a campground... grilled some steaks and had some really yummy cantaloupe.    

I hate seeing the Covid-19 numbers going up because it means that more states will probably be shutting down again.     I live in a small town, and the local gym has been closed for months.   I bought a state park pass and go swimming 3-4 times a weeks.... sometimes late evening, but more lately, I find that the water is warmer and the morning swims are better.  There are no lifeguards but swimming is from dawn to dusk, only is a designated area.     

My faithful two patiently wait in the car since furbabies are not allowed on the beach, but they are diligent in guarding the car while I swim.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 5, 2020)

Welcome @Ellen Marie from South Oz


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jul 17, 2020)

Mercy me.... what a week!


Not a time for feeling lonely or feeling aloneness.   

I still work seasonally.... I am an Enrolled Agent with the IRS, working at HR Block..... July 15 was the deadline.... extended from April 15.   Someone please tell me why, if people have three extra months to get their forms in, why do they wait until the last day.... the last minute?  

But, the extra money is nice.... anyone retired and looking for work.... being a tax preparer is a good way.  Classes will start soon for first year preparers to work the next tax season..... I have worked with HRBlock for 13 seasons now, made more money every year (except one).... 

I have concerns with the coronavirus, especially when the state shut down Mar 23, but again these last few days when I was called in to work.... I would only do "drop offs"... so I didn't have to sit across from clients.... 

Yesterday, I ordered an air purifier to put in my office to help clean the air.... they do say the coronavirus is here to stay, just like the flu....

And, please, please, get you flu shots this year.....I don't every year, but this fall, I am getting a flu shot.   Who wants a combined flu-coronavirus episode?   no one.... so for once, even if you usually don't, please the the flu shot.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jul 19, 2020)

It is HOT and HUMID here..... I have so much outside work, and I have to get it done early before the sun gets too hot.   I will swim later... but now... already been outside doing some work, now inside with a cup of coffee....


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Me too on the coffee.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jul 22, 2020)

These days just keep rolling by....   

Staying home most of the time, but sometimes duty calls.  My BIL has been very ill for months.  He passed this morning.  I talked with him yesterday as they had made the decision to have hospice come in for his final days.   When I entered the house yesterday, I was speaking "low" to my sister, and my BIL said, "Don't be whispering.  I know what is going on."  So, I looked at him and I said, "Today is a good day."  and he said, "It is what it is, and it is a good day."   Bless his heart, he was talking this morning until his heart finally gave out.  

My son, on the other hand, met me halfway over the weekend to pick up his dog I had been watching.   When we parted, we always say, "Drive careful."   Well, I drove careful, but he drove fast.   He got stopped for speeding, 15 over the limit. When the officer walked up to the car, he provided his license and registration and a comment that he was happy to see him even if he was getting a ticket, that he totally supported the police in their work. He got a warning instead of a ticket. But, I know he was sincere in his conversation with the police officer, who told him, "Slow down and have a good day."


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2020)

Sorry about your BIL. I hope your sister will weather this loss with comfort.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

My sincere sympathy  Ellen Marie  for your sister, and you as a family on the passing of your B-I-L...may he R.I.P


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 1, 2020)

Thank you for your sincere thoughts for my family.... my sister is doing well.

I, on the other hand, am very tired.   I had the grandkids all week, well, two of them.   We tent camped.... and it has rained.   But, we were able to swim in the lake, fish, walk trails, and eat lots of food.   We were doing outside activities, keeping away from people.   And, I guess we were successful, but I am tired.   And, as soon as I got home, I started the canner.... canned 14 pints of sweet pickles last night, along with 14 pints of salsa, put most the okra in the freezer, and canned a canner of 2 quarts potatoes, 5 quarts tomatoes.... sure am tired today.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> Thank you for your sincere thoughts for my family.... my sister is doing well.
> 
> I, on the other hand, am very tired.   I had the grandkids all week, well, two of them.   We tent camped.... and it has rained.   But, we were able to swim in the lake, fish, walk trails, and eat lots of food.   We were doing outside activities, keeping away from people.   And, I guess we were successful, but I am tired.   And, as soon as I got home, I started the canner.... canned 14 pints of sweet pickles last night, along with 14 pints of salsa, put most the okra in the freezer, and canned a canner of 2 quarts potatoes, 5 quarts tomatoes.... sure am tired today.


WoW ! no wonder you are tired.., but I bet the children  had a wonderful time with you, so you've achieved a great thing for them and for your sister , just remember to take care of your own health too


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 1, 2020)

I don't know if I posted already that I purchased a pressure canner.  

This has been a learning experience, which just shows you that and old dog can learn new tricks.   In the past, I always used water canners.   I have tried pressure canning so many new items in the past month.... I canned beef.... first time.... sketchy feeling  so I took it out of the jars and put it in baggies in the freezer....    Then, I did hamburger.... that was a success.   Next, I tried canning chicken.  I think the first set was a failure...the water got hazy, so it became dog food.  I did a second attempt, and I feel really good about it.  Used it on salad when my son was there for lunch.   Just popped open a pint and it was ready to go on top of salad.

I'm glad to learn how to can meats.  And, I canned potatoes.   Now, you can laugh all you want saying potatoes are plentiful, but I'm looking to can meals.... So now, I can have canned roast, potatoes, and green beans.   Pop open the cans and heat it up.   And, save money. 

That was my first toy.  Then, I got a food saver.   

Thank you, Youtube.   I watched a lot of videos on how to use the food saver to vacuum seal dry goods like crackers, cookies, and pasta products.   I haven't tried this new toy yet.  I have been a little busy, but I hope to try using it soon.  The vacuum seal extends the life of frozen food, up to 2-3 years.   The vacuum seal on jars will work that long as well.   

Come on, now, pandemic.... I'm ready for that food shortage now!

If I could only can toilet paper.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 30, 2020)

I can't believe my last posting was on the first of August... and here it is, the end of August.   I guess I have been busy and didn't realize how busy I really was.    

I had a second round of grandkids visiting.  They wanted to be in the water all the time.   Amazing that so many pools were closed when the CDC posted that the chlorine in the pools would kill the virus, but still, pools stayed closed.   We spent three days swimming at the lake, nice sunny times except for one downpour,  when we here in a shelter house while 3-4 inches of raid fell.  Yes, I left my windows down and could not abandon the kids to go close my windows.  It took days for the car to completely dry out. 

The garden has still been producing, though not as much, but it is just as well.  There are no more canning jars or lids to be had.  I collected over a 100 jars this summer in addition to what I already had, and filled them all up.  I found 16 jars at Target last week which will be filled before the end of summer.  I am now working on meals in jars, you know, where you just open a jar and all the contents for the meal is ready to go.  I fixed six taco soup jars a couple days ago, and I am going to try one out today.  If anyone has any ideas for meals, please, let me know.

It is August, and now school has started, and I will see less and less of the family until the holidays.   Now is the time that I take courses online... from now through November.  That keeps me very busy, and it keeps my mind busy also. 

I went with a friend to an archaeology presentation on Saturday.  I love archaeology.  I love digging... and I mean digging anything with a trowel.  These presentations were Indian relics, which are my least favorite historical items.  My favorite.... digging Biblical archaeology in Israel.  In the states, my favorites are the historical digs.  There's not much archaeology going on nowadays with the covid-19.  Maybe next year.  The presentations were nice representing the area for Indian history.  There were no speakers or special sessions, but it was a beautiful drive.  The scenery was a change from my norm.  

I cannot believe it is the end of August already.   I worked this last week, when I wasn't in classes, so the week just flew by, but now I am behind on yard work and housework.  But, I have all of September to get caught up!  Who am i kidding, I will never get caught up.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)

Well @Ellen Marie , it certainly sounds like you had a very active August, unlike many of us... I love those types of weeks, when everything is happening and is enjoyable..


----------



## katlupe (Aug 30, 2020)

Sounds like a productive garden and a stocked pantry. Those two things, gardening and canning were my favorite things to do.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 30, 2020)

You certainly have been a busy bee, Ellen.  Next week I begin my busy time as I plan on visiting my son for 2 weeks down the shore.  I fully intend to get some fun in this summer, even at the tail end of it.  Looking forward to getting out in that boat as often as possible.  I know I'll have at least 3 days on it over the Labor Day holiday and on the weekends.  If it is warm enough, we'll even go out in the evenings.  How's that pressure cooker coming?  I am so leery of them since some years ago, my aunt's blew its top and the chicken inside stuck to the ceiling.  I'll stick with the  oven thank you.  I use my slow cooker all the time.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 30, 2020)

> How's that pressure cooker coming?




I'm having problems with anything that is pressure canned for 90 minutes.  There is, what is called, siphoning from the jars, that means, the seal isn't going to hold.   I have about relented to a maximum of 75 minutes, meaning using pints instead of quarts for those items requiring high amounts of canning time.   Thanks for asking.

Enjoy your time with family


----------



## katlupe (Sep 2, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> I'm having problems with anything that is pressure canned for 90 minutes.  There is, what is called, siphoning from the jars, that means, the seal isn't going to hold.   I have about relented to a maximum of 75 minutes, meaning using pints instead of quarts for those items requiring high amounts of canning time.   Thanks for asking.
> 
> Enjoy your time with family


Your seal should hold as long as your lid is put on a clean jar and there is about an inch of room at the top. Good luck with it. No better feeling than growing and preserving your own food.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 3, 2020)

It is so hard to be motivated some days.... It was a piddle day.... didn't get much done.

But I earned brownie points with my fur babies.   I cleaned out the freezer yesterday because winter meat was/is coming.   I found an old package of hamburger.  I cooked it up today to make dog food with 2 cups of rice and some green beans.... the dogs loved me  (more than usual).


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 8, 2020)

It was a busy weekend.... on the mountaintop, so to speak.    My daughter and family came on Friday and Saturday, and my son and family came on Sunday and Monday..... After my daughter visited, I told my son that all the snacks were gone along with all the Kool-Aid, Gatorade, cookies, watermelon, fruit, and strawberry milk.     So I cooked a big meal on Sunday....ham, mac and cheese, veggies, and a peanut butter pie, cheesecake, and blackberry cobbler.  I told him they could snack on desserts.... and they did.

I went out in a paddle boat, went out in a canoe, and swam in the coldest water of the season.   It was a cold Labor Day weekend.  There are a lot of touristy sites in this area, so we visited a few since it was just too cold to spend time in the water.   Today, the heat index is 95.... I know the water would be warm today, but all the swimming areas here close on Labor Day.  I did get in one last swim yesterday evening.... now for the fall weather.   

Changed the wreaths on the doors and brought up the pumpkin fall stuff.  The mums are beginning to bloom.... the only ones that survive are the white flowers... all the nice fall color mums have died away.  

The grandkids planted pumpkin seeds this year.   They didn't do well, but they got to take pumpkins home to decorate/paint for the porch.   I would have preferred to can a couple, but there weren't any extras..... I guess I will buy pumpkin for pies in the fall... 

I have a class later, so I think I will study .... after a nap.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 8, 2020)

Meet my security crew.....they work 24/7


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2020)

I love the dogs. You have an interesting life, Ellen. I loved hearing about  your family being there for the holiday.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 9, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I love the dogs. You have an interesting life, Ellen. I loved hearing about  your family being there for the holiday.


Thank you, but they all live out of state.... with school on now, I might see them once before the Holidays... even grandparents day at the school was cancelled.....   But, the next birthday is in early October.... then there is halloween.... I only have two dogs BTW... one belongs to my son...... I have a fenced in back yard and doggie door.... so they are always in and out even if I am not home.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 13, 2020)

I have got to stay off facebook.   That is why I came to this forum.... for the peace.....

I was up early, and I first thing, I checked out facebook..... oh, all the false news and personal insults that are slung everywhere.   You simply can't carry on a decent conversation anymore.   I do wish the NEWS was NEWS.... instead of sensationalism based on wanting increased ratings.     What is the name of the award that goes to the actors/actresses????    I see "newscasters" every day that are deserving of awards for best drama, or best drama queen....

I love the peace on this forum.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 13, 2020)

Okay.... now I am depressed on this forum......  I saw an interesting thread about posting a picture of your hometown.... and everyone had these wonderful pictures of the ocean, pools, beautiful homes and gardens, architectural remains and modern buildings.....

I look outside, and I see a two-lane country road with a street light in the dark.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 13, 2020)

That could well make for an interesting photo, Ellen Marie.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 4, 2020)

I guess it is a sad day.   I just bought a small bicycle for my youngest grandchild for a birthday present.   No toddlers left, only two-wheelers.... I'm feeling ancient today.  They grow up so fast.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 4, 2020)

Well, they'll grow up before you know it and more toddler will be running around.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 4, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> Mercy me.... what a week!
> 
> 
> Not a time for feeling lonely or feeling aloneness.
> ...



One guy I used to work with did exactly that.  His reason was that he didn't want to lose the interest he earned on the money by paying it to the government too soon.  I don't know that his explanation represents others who do that, but at least I have one confirmed answer.  I am the opposite by getting mine done and paid as soon as possible to avoid the rush.

Tony


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2020)

@Ellen Marie , if you like biblical archeology, you might enjoy this series. I enjoyed it some years ago. It's funny sometimes as well.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 7, 2020)

Okay.... this posting is "a new chapter."   I won't post politically, but I did watch the VP debate, and I do believe, this is a new chapter.  Someone should be on the front of newspapers tomorrow with a big Pinocchio nose, but I'm not naming names.  

Moving on.... I enjoyed reading a couple of the threads today.... I like the thread about .... if you could live your live over, what job would you do.   Well, for the most part.... not what I did.   I settled for a job that was sufficiently financially satisfying to support a single parent with two kids.... paid their way through college.... and paid a lot of tuition for myself.  So, I really cannot complain about a government retirement.  I got to retire at 55 and enjoy life a lot after retirement.   

I liked the thread about.... what did you buy today.... I'm always looking for bargain buys.... I rarely buy anything at full price.  And, in my little corner of the world.... how can I say it nicely.... life is cheap.      Milk.... usually 99 cents a gallon.   Eggs.... 88 cents a dozen for large eggs, and you can always find the discounted meats at 99 cents a pound.... or hot dogs at 89 cents.... but, I hate hot dogs....

You know what is expensive where I live.   Water.   Water is costly... liquid gold.  I live in a small town.  In a small town, to get the excellent, clean, clear water pumped from forty miles away... and a good sewage treatment.... well, the price is divided by the roughly 400 households.... that makes water one of the most expensive commodities/utilities in my monthly budget.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 9, 2020)

It is amazing that one little comment will change your day.... good or bad.

But I had a good comment day.   My son called to tell me.... their oldest child (age 9) said that he liked the evenings at Granny's house.  He didn't have a reason, just that it always felt good.   

Floated through the rest of the day.   I probably should point out that they so far away, that a visit required an overnight at Granny's... where you get to stay up late, eat popcorn and snacks, and watch endless videos of Pikmins, ..... I guess that is the warm, fuzzy feeling he likes.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 11, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> It is amazing that one little comment will change your day.... good or bad.
> 
> But I had a good comment day.   My son called to tell me.... their oldest child (age 9) said that he liked the evenings at Granny's house.  He didn't have a reason, just that it always felt good.
> 
> Floated through the rest of the day.   I probably should point out that they so far away, that a visit required an overnight at Granny's... where you get to stay up late, eat popcorn and snacks, and watch endless videos of Pikmins, ..... I guess that is the warm, fuzzy feeling he likes.


Your grandson will take the memories of his visits with you through his whole life.

I know I did that since I have always remembered the nights I spent with my grandmother. Just her and me. She only lived 8 miles away but sometimes she would have me overnight for a couple of nights. One thing I loved was that she made us popcorn and we would watch television with no lights on. My parents never did that.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 12, 2020)

Well, this was kinda a ho-hum day....  I live in one of those states where the covid counts are just doubling and it just takes your breath away to see the numbers going higher every day.  

I don't know what more I could do to try to keep safe.   I guess that is the common thread for everyone.   

My personal opinion is the counts are up because the college kids are not being safe.   That appears to be the indicator when the under 29  people account for more than 1/3 of the cases.   

The good part, it appears to be documented by Europe and now more in the US, that the second round is coming... and the numbers are going up, but the death rate isn't.   That is something to be cheerful about.   Or maybe, the doctors just know better how to treat covid.  

Saying good night, tomorrow will be better....   Simply. Because. It. Is. Not. Monday.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 16, 2020)

I can't believe that tomorrow is Saturday and the week will be over.   Where has the time gone?   

I'm a college student again.   I signed up for six courses over the next two quarters.   I always thing that no education is a waste, and I am happy to be learning something new again.   It is a certification program to be a bookkeeper.  I don't now if I will ever use it, but it will be a challenge.  All the courses are through a local college, but all the classes are remote (at home).   I'm like.... I can do this..... I got this.... never too old. 

Anyway, that was Monday, along with some lectures on the computer and the day was gone.  Tuesday was a partial work day, and it was gone.   Wednesday... my sister wanted to eat lunch out....  and take a drive.... and that day was gone.   Thursday.... laundry.....stuff around the house and that day was gone.  Today.... make a trip out.... cooked and canned, and this day is gone. 

I don't know where the time goes.... but I know what tomorrow is...


It is Saturday... freeze warning... but two of the grandbabies are coming!


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 18, 2020)

Yesterday was a wonderful Saturday.  It was cold and frosty in the morning, but warm and sunny during the day.  Two of the grandkids visited (with their parents, of course).... and we had a good day.  I had chili and hotdogs ready when they arrived, and the afternoon was spent outside.  My son fixed my lawnmower (thank you, thank you, thank you)  and mowed the grass.  I trimmed back flowers and swept the driveway.  The kids played.    

But, later, and I don't know how you do it in your state.... but in my state, the campgrounds do Halloween up big.  They decorate their campsites and pass out candy for trick-or-treat on Saturday evenings.  One of my best friends works at the local park and invited us to come to trick-or treat.   We donated a large bag of candy, and began our walk through.   The kids are basically confined at home with remote school for six hours a day... so they were thrilled to spend the evening walking and trick-or-treating.  It was a great time.  One they will remember....  I appreciate that campers spend the money and take the time to create this special occasion for kids, particularly during this pandemic time.  If you are one of these campers.... God bless you.   

The good news, they are planning to come visit for a couple Fridays.   Their momma is taking courses on Fridays, she agreed I can meet her halfway and keep them Thursday night, Friday, and meet them again on Saturday to get them back home.   Really, something to look forward to....   and it resolves a problem with childcare.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 18, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> ...I'm a college student again.   I signed up for six courses over the next two quarters.   I always thing that no education is a waste, and I am happy to be learning something new again.   It is a certification program to be a bookkeeper.  I don't now if I will ever use it, but it will be a challenge.  All the courses are through a local college, but all the classes are remote (at home).   I'm like.... I can do this..... I got this.... never too old...


Awesome for you to take some online classes! You're right...never too old to learn something new.  I finally finished my bachelor's degree when I was well into my 50s.  And I'm still learning new skills in my 60s.  It feels great!


----------



## drifter (Oct 19, 2020)

Sounds like things are picking up. You're going to have a full life. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 21, 2020)

Some days just drag on.... some days are just too long.... some days seem too short.....and some days are just right.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 22, 2020)

As with most viral out breaks, we will see this see saw effect.   Just stay safe and enjoy the fact that you are alive and well.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 25, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> As with most viral out breaks, we will see this see saw effect.   Just stay safe and enjoy the fact that you are alive and well.


When I add to the diary, I always read the last entry I wrote, then pick it up somewhere after that.  I read your line, and I said...."Did I say that?"   lol


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 25, 2020)

I turned my furnace on.   I'm one of those that usually holds out to the last possible day to turn on the heat and in the Spring, the AC.   But today I was sitting around a lot (still busy)... but it felt cold... so.. I said, "What are you waiting for?"   You need to be healthy.  Then, I went and ate a piece of apple bread baked with cinnamon and pecans (and lots of brown sugar).   Yeah, that was healthy.  

I spent all day on the computer.  

I even watched church on Facebook. It has been a long while since I have been in a congregate setting.  Congregate is a new word for me.   In looking at the covid counts each day, the site identifies that if there is a reason for an increase in numbers, it is because of a congregate setting.  I never used that word before 2020.   There are a number of words I learned this year.   A new word to me was "uptick" in numbers.  I didn't know numbers did an "uptick."   But, I am not too old to learn. 

That is why I am back in college.   I was struggling.  It took about three hours to get on the virtual site, get all the passwords straightened out, and finally access my eBook for one class.  I was happy that one class has an old-fashioned paperback book.  Well, I guess paperback books aren't old fashioned.  Hardback books would be old-fashioned.  Scrolls, now that would really be old fashioned.   Anyway,  I need the ebook for a computer class.  I didn't realize the eBook didn't open automatically on the table of contents (something else old fashioned in books nowadays).... and it threw me into page 1-6.  I didn't realize that there were about ten pages before that one.

Not page 1, but page 1-1, and 1-1a, and 1-1b, and a lot more 1- somethings before reaching page 1-6.   

Here I was, starting the eBook on page 1-6.   I was trying to read this computer language.   In the second sentence, the book says, "Look at the ribbon."  Well, I looked for a ribbon... everywhere.  I didn't see a ribbon or anything that looked like a ribbon.    The ribbon--that's the little line along the top of a computer screen that holds all those little symbols that you never know what they all do.   I found out because I had to google "ribbon" to get past the second sentence on the page.  Then, the third sentence hit me.   Finally, I realized there were pages in front of this one.    And lo and behold, on page 1, there was a legend, like on a map, showing what all the symbols were,  INCLUDING what the ribbon was.   

Ribbon, used in that sense, is a new word for me.   2020 has taught me a lot.   Sometimes, I learn the hard way. 

No, I didn't get through the first chapter.   After finding page 1, I snipped the first chapter into a Word document, and I am going to print it all out tomorrow.   You know,   paper... like you hold in your hand and read.... not some silly words on a screen, but something tangible.   Why?  Why would I do that?  Because I hate to work with a split screen.  And, chapter 1 has all the definitions, and a legend that will show me where to look for everything.   I can keep that chapter close in hand while i read and look at the computer.   

I can do this.... it might take a while, but I can do this.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Nov 1, 2020)

I haven't been on in a week.   Who knew that taking two courses would take so much time.


And, I hate ebooks.... they might be OK for reading, but for classwork.... they are nearly useless.   

Anyway.... I had a treat this week.   My DIL has gone back to school,   She has a masters, but she wants to change fields entirely, and she is beginning with one course to see if she is interested enough to continue.   So... that means, she needs a babysitter one day a week. 

I had my first introduction to remote learning for kids.   That was interesting.   I think they actually were in "class" for less than two hours each.   But, they did their work, and I took them on an adventure in the afternoon.

We went to the river, about an hour from the house.  It had rained terribly, and the river was very high.  I told them to go adventuring, but don't go near the water.   I just warned them that any falls would probably result in a trip to the ER.   They were walking on old, fallen tree trunks as though they were balance beams.  They collected rocks, and found sticks to use as swords in their adventures.  It was fun to watch them be creative in their adventures. 

The last thing they did.... I held the Target toy catalog in front of them... and they went nuts.   I give all the grands a toy catalog to pick out what they want, and they go through and circle their favs...  Of course, they don't get everything, but they love dreaming.... just like when we were kids with the Sears catalogs.   Some things don't change in life.   Dreams of toys at Christmas, that doesn't change.   Though, last year, I saw one of my grandsons write to Santa that what he wanted for Christmas was for his mother to feel better.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2020)

@Ellen Marie, I enjoy your diary entries. Even in this confusing time, you keep so busy and learning not to mention sharing good times with your grands. You're creating wonderful childhood memories for them!

I look forward to your posts.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Nov 3, 2020)

Did I mention I have been a mystery shopper for thirteen years now?   I haven't been "out" shopping much this year... the pandemic has been too much to be facing people one-on-one as when shopping.   

For the most part, I have loved the free meals, clothes, oil changes, day trips, etc.   I like the amusement and entertainment shops.... but for the past few months, I have limited my outings in 2020 to safer places and more merchandising.   Anyway.... I want Christmas money... and I am only scheduled to work in the tax office for about 8 days this year.   

So today, I was in the city and did 8 stop at different CVS stores.  I have 15 more to do.   That means two road trips this week.  It has turned colder and all the leaves are falling.  It will be the last week that there actually are any leaves left on the trees.  I look forward to the drives.  

Before the really cold weather comes.  

Tomorrow I will either be in a "good" or "bad" mood.   Depends on who wins the election.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Nov 3, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> @Ellen Marie, I enjoy your diary entries. Even in this confusing time, you keep so busy and learning not to mention sharing good times with your grands. You're creating wonderful childhood memories for them!
> 
> I look forward to your posts.


That is SOOOOO kind... thank you!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2020)

You're a mystery shopper! That must be fun most of the time, a least.  I'm thinking you may have some stories to tell.......


----------



## Ellen Marie (Nov 6, 2020)

It is about 4 am.... and I am just heading to bed.   I've been working on a class, and I just kept trying, but the computer kept saying I was wrong....  It identifies a mistake in color in Excel... saying it should be Gold 4, but my Excel program only has Gold 3.... oh well...

My second oldest grandson.... just learned he could email me with his email account from the school where he does remote learning.   I got two emails today from him, about a dozen words in each email.   One thing I learned.... spelling may not be his forte.

But you got to love him


----------



## Ellen Marie (Nov 10, 2020)

It has been beautiful outside the last four days, and I have been stuck inside for most of that time     I've had my nose in a book, or ebook,every extra minute for two weeks now.... just taking enough time off to wash an occasional load of clothes or load the dishwasher.... thankfully, the Irobot takes care of the vacuuming for me.


One of these days, I will be a very  learned person.  But, that isn't today.  

Tomorrow is Veteran's Day.... say thank you to every veteran for their service.   Memorial Day is to remember whose who have died in service to this country.  Veteran's Day is a day to remember the living who has sacrificed in service for this country.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Dec 1, 2020)

While I haven't written in a while..... Life is busy when you are a college student!!!!!   Those two classes are eating up a lot of my time... that and I've worked a few days... and mystery shopped a few days... so I've earned some extra money for Christmas.... and I am buying myself a gift.

I'm going to start buying virtual coins.   Just told my son I signed up (with documentation) to buy virtual online... and I said I was going to give the DIL some virtual coins for Christmas.  She is always wanting to find ways to invest... and she can start with virtual.   He thinks she will be thrilled... so looking for a tangible gift to go with the intangible key she will get.  Any ideas?

I had a simply lovely holiday.   I went to see the family.... one day with one child and another day with the other.   We baked pies on Wednesday.... and both families had a smaller private dinner.... and zoomed... and my son got a 26 lb turkey!   That was a big turkey.  I simply ooohed and aaahed over the turkey and the grandkids went wild... they knew it was a big one.   

Oh well... we old timers know they inject all kinds of fluids into those turkey to make them moist (and weigh more)..... but it was a good turkey with cornbread dressing.... 

The one side of grandkids got to pick from the Target toy catalog and draw circles around what they wanted for Christmas.... My young grandkids have what my mother used to say, "Champaign tastes on a beer budget."    But, I am the only grandparent that truly indulges them... so they think I am rich.... BUT I'M NOT!

I spent Sunday putting up lights outside.... I hate that chore.... Actually, I was embarrassed Saturday night... after dark, I saw that ALL my neighbors had their lights up... except me.   

And it is report card time... money for each A... after you reach 4th grade.   I'm going broke on one child... but three of them are eligible for money for A's now... by the time all seven are getting up there... I might have to rethink this policy.  

Put up the Christmas tree today ... well, wait... put together the tree and put on the lights.   I hope the grandkids will help decorate when they come to visit later in the week.    They want to decorate cookies... I want them to decorate the tree!

Got to get off the forums and hit the books.  I would like to take the time to watch the Christmas special... but I just hope to catch it later in the month.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Dec 14, 2020)

I may be "home alone" this year...


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 14, 2020)

Hey Ellen . I don’t live alone, but pretty much in the same boat as far as grandkids go and that part is, indeed hard. My husband and I will be married 53 years in April and I love him deeply but...!  I don’t know if people will understand this or not. His being here with me is very comforting, but it’s not like we jibber jabber all day and night anymore !  My single friends don’t call me or ask me to go many places because they feel like they are “interrupting!” As they put it. God knows what they must think we are doing that they would be interrupting . But after all of these years he does his thing and I do mine.  We live, most of the time in comfortable silence, but if he is gone for a couple of days, boy do I notice the silence. It’s different...lonelier..  does that make sense?  I’m rambling here and totally got off the subject...sorry!  What I wanted to say is that I am new here too, and it is a wonderful place to be. I love reading people’s comments and so enjoy it, especially when someone comments on something I’ve said. It’s kinda like pre-covid when I actually interacted with people!  Hope you love it too


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 14, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> While I haven't written in a while..... Life is busy when you are a college student!!!!!   Those two classes are eating up a lot of my time... that and I've worked a few days... and mystery shopped a few days... so I've earned some extra money for Christmas.... and I am buying myself a gift.
> 
> I'm going to start buying virtual coins.   Just told my son I signed up (with documentation) to buy virtual online... and I said I was going to give the DIL some virtual coins for Christmas.  She is always wanting to find ways to invest... and she can start with virtual.   He thinks she will be thrilled... so looking for a tangible gift to go with the intangible key she will get.  Any ideas?
> 
> ...


What classes are you taking?  I should look into going back to school too...just to get my brain functioning again. Do you like secret shopping?  Who do you go through?  (Never sure which sites are reputable). And I’ve never heard of collecting virtual coins... will have to look into that too. Any websites you would reccomend to get me started?  Lordie...you are just a bundle of interesting and I’m looking forward to hearing more!!!!


----------



## Ellen Marie (Dec 20, 2020)

I took my finals this last week.... I had some serious problems with Excel.... got a "C", but I got an "A" in Financial Accounting.   The next two classes are bookkeeping and Managerial Accounting.... I thought I would have time off from studying, but now I have so many tax classes to finish up... so studied away another afternoon.   I don't think I will ever get Alzheimer's  The mind is just too busy.  They say if you learn a language after age sixty, you won't develop Alzheimer's.  I picked Hebrew.... not any good at it, but it helps in Biblical studies and archaeology.!   

My oldest grandson (age 9) came up positive for covid.  The family has been in quarantine, and they will be in quarantine over Christmas.   He is recovered, but the family, because they were exposed have 10 more days of quarantine.   Sooooo....I drove down to "visit" from a distance yesterday.  It was the youngest grandson's birthday(#6).   #6 is a big birthday, you can't miss a big party for that.... bouth party treats and decorations.... and a cake mix my daughter requested to bake for him......and I took their Christmas presents to them.... My son says he will meet me part way, and we can drive down together.   

What would "normally" have been a 2.5 hour trip, turned into four hours each way because I met my son.  He thought it would be easier on me to have company, to meet up and drive together, etc.... He was wrong.  But, it was NICE to have his full attention for the time we were together.  And, there were five very happy children to see the car pull up and we started unloading packages and more packages.

I wore my Christmas jammies (I bought Christmas jammies for everyone)..... and I wore a Santa hat.... My son wore his ugly Christmas Sweater with flashing Christmas lights for a necklace.   The grandkids..... 11, 9, 7, 6, 3.... they were happy and smiling.... They came out and sat on the steps while we chatted for a about half an hour... then we turned around and came home. 

Got rid of all those leftover cookies and candy in one quick sweep yesterday!  They were planning on coming to my house Christmas Day, but not now.  I left the Christmas ham with them for their dinner.  My change of plan is to go to my son's now.  


Yeah, 2020 has been a year.   

I read that it is an old European (British and Norwegian, etc).... that on New Year's Eve, you are to leave your door open so the old year leaves and the New Year can come in.   My cousin said he was going to open his door, and then he was going to turn on a fan to make sure that 2020 leaves.  

<smiles>


----------



## Ellen Marie (Dec 26, 2020)

I am certainly disappointed with the USPS this holiday season.   I mailed 7 parcels this holiday season.  One was delivered (45 miles) after 9 days.  One was delivered (40 miles) at 15 days, one was delivered Christmas Eve in California.  Four are still unaccounted for.  They show acceptance at the USPS originating facility, but never show acceptance at  the processing center.  One was mailed 22 days ago.  The USPS is supposed to handle Priority Mail as a first in, first out method... but certainly all procedures were abandoned this holiday season.   My only relief... they were mailed as a mystery shopper... and there is no denying the delays will be presented to management at the facilities that have held mail for three weeks without processing.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Dec 26, 2020)

I am certainly disappointed with the USPS this holiday season.   I mailed 7 parcels this holiday season.  One was delivered (45 miles) after 9 days.  One was delivered (40 miles) at 15 days, one was delivered Christmas Eve in California.  Four are still unaccounted for.  They show acceptance at the USPS originating facility, but never show acceptance at  the processing center.  One was mailed 22 days ago.  The USPS is supposed to handle Priority Mail as a first in, first out method... but certainly all procedures were abandoned this holiday season.   My only relief... they were mailed as a mystery shopper... and there is no denying the delays will be presented to management at the facilities that have held mail for three weeks without processing.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jan 1, 2021)

Well, Happy New Year!

I hopped out of bed this morning.  Not only was my retirement money in my account, the stimulus payment was there also.

It is always a good day when you get an extra financial boost!

Happy, Happy New Year Day!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 1, 2021)

Glad they were mailed as a mystery shopper...but doubt much will be done. Lots of cuts happening in the PO


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jan 1, 2021)

One late package was delivered yesterday... three still out.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Mar 13, 2021)

Well, I haven't been on the forum in forever.... I have been busy.  I've been working in the office 60+hours a week and when i wasn't working, I was working on classes.  I just finishing my third final test today, or rather, yesterday, since the class schedule closed out at 11:59.  I finished my last test about 11:30.   I didn't do as well as I could... but I just didn't have the time to devote to studying.   I feel pretty comfortable saying that the brain really isn't what it used to be... but I am a long way from being diagnosed with dementia.   

Two more classes start up in a week... but now, I am on "spring break."   

Should I grab a tiny bikini and head for Florida?   

I don't think so... I just want to sleep... all week.... at least all week while I am not working.   

More tomorrow, but tonight.... sleep.....


----------



## Ellen Marie (Apr 18, 2021)

Well, I haven't posted in a while.... I have been so busy working and doing classwork for my college courses... But May 17th is the end of tax season, and May 18th is the day I am awarded my certification at college... can't wait.   

Really. I have thought I have been busy... but daughter .... she is busier than I am.... she has five children.  Four are playing baseball... on different teams... different practices.... different games..  She is truly busy.  The other day she told the kids to get in the van to head out... to school.  She was walking through the house turning out the lights, when she finds one child still in bed asleep.   That is busy....lol


----------



## katlupe (Apr 23, 2021)

Ellen Marie said:


> Well, I haven't posted in a while.... I have been so busy working and doing classwork for my college courses... But May 17th is the end of tax season, and May 18th is the day I am awarded my certification at college... can't wait.
> 
> Really. I have thought I have been busy... but daughter .... she is busier than I am.... she has five children.  Four are playing baseball... on different teams... different practices.... different games..  She is truly busy.  The other day she told the kids to get in the van to head out... to school.  She was walking through the house turning out the lights, when she finds one child still in bed asleep.   That is busy....lol


Congratulations on your certification! It sounds like you have been busy! Yeah, I remember how busy tax season was.........my first husband was an accountant had his own business. I worked for him during tax season as a receptionist so his regular secretary could do tax returns too. On the last day of tax season he'd buy me a piece of jewelry as reward for putting up with him. lol


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 15, 2021)

I haven't been on in a long while.  I just finished working a 90-day job.... four days a week... but I am glad to be home all the time now too!   Hope to catch up on reading other postings too!


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 22, 2021)

It was grandparent's day at the school on Monday.  If your grandparent shows up for the program, the student can get out of class for the rest of the day to do something with their grandparent.  I was brave.   I took five grandchildren out of school to go out to eat and go to a movie in the afternoon.   I haven't forgotten the cost of movies in the theaters, but it was a shock to the pocketbook to buy tickets for six people and then to buy popcorn and cokes.   It is a good thing that they only have grandparent's day once a year!!!!!


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 22, 2021)

It was rainy and gloomy all day.   But that okay.  This is fall, the temperature is dropping into the 40's tonight.  Maybe.... just maybe... there will be two weeks of no AC or heat.... maybe if we are lucky... two weeks.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 29, 2021)

Ellen Marie said:


> It was grandparent's day at the school on Monday.  If your grandparent shows up for the program, the student can get out of class for the rest of the day to do something with their grandparent.  I was brave.   I took five grandchildren out of school to go out to eat and go to a movie in the afternoon.   I haven't forgotten the cost of movies in the theaters, but it was a shock to the pocketbook to buy tickets for six people and then to buy popcorn and cokes.   It is a good thing that they only have grandparent's day once a year!!!!!


I think you were brave! They must have enjoyed the day with you and that is so important. Worth the cost I am sure.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 21, 2021)

I was able to make a trip up north this last week... to the Covered Bridge Festival in Indiana, to Wisconsin Dells a couple days, then on to Duluth, MN what a beautiful drive.   Never been to any of these before.  A great opportunity to see the beautiful northern states of Wisconsin and Minnesota


----------



## katlupe (Oct 22, 2021)

Ellen Marie said:


> I was able to make a trip up north this last week... to the Covered Bridge Festival in Indiana, to Wisconsin Dells a couple days, then on to Duluth, MN what a beautiful drive.   Never been to any of these before.  A great opportunity to see the beautiful northern states of Wisconsin and Minnesota


Do they have a lot of covered bridges there? Sounds like a nice trip to take in the fall with the leaves changing colors.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 22, 2021)

Ellen Marie said:


> It was grandparent's day at the school on Monday.  If your grandparent shows up for the program, the student can get out of class for the rest of the day to do something with their grandparent.  I was brave.   I took five grandchildren out of school to go out to eat and go to a movie in the afternoon.   I haven't forgotten the cost of movies in the theaters, but it was a shock to the pocketbook to buy tickets for six people and then to buy popcorn and cokes.   It is a good thing that they only have grandparent's day once a year!!!!!


what's bad is when the drink and popcorn cost more than the movie.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 22, 2021)

I prefer starting at the end of the story and reflecting backwards.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 23, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Do they have a lot of covered bridges there? Sounds like a nice trip to take in the fall with the leaves changing colors.


They have 38 covered bridges in the county.  Most are in use and most have restricted weight on crossing.  Some are very old, but apparently there were two excellent bridge builders in the county, and they built over decades. 

https://www.coveredbridges.com/covered-bridges

This web pages reflects that three of the bridges were built before the Civil War.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 23, 2021)

Five of the grandkids came for the afternoon.  We were busy popping corn.... coating it with marshmallow and tossing in M&M and candied corn (yummy).... and decorating some cookies... and turkeys!  The mummy cookies were gone before I could get a picture


----------



## katlupe (Oct 24, 2021)

Ellen Marie said:


> They have 38 covered bridges in the county.  Most are in use and most have restricted weight on crossing.  Some are very old, but apparently there were two excellent bridge builders in the county, and they built over decades.
> 
> https://www.coveredbridges.com/covered-bridges
> 
> This web pages reflects that three of the bridges were built before the Civil War.


Wow, that is a lot of bridges in one county! They are really long ones.


----------

